# Work in progress



## effboysinthebut (Dec 14, 2006)

This is what I've uploaded so far. Sorry if the pictures are huge.​ 




















 












 
Ben Nye
























Trucco











Kryolan






















Urban Decay/ Hard Candy










Bare Minerals










Misc
















​


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's the dark blue pigment called?

and which mascara do you like the best? im not too happy with pro lash


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 14, 2006)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the pretty, vibrant color eyeshadow/pigments you have.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 14, 2006)

**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's the dark blue pigment called?

and which mascara do you like the best? im not too happy with pro lash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The dark blue is Rebelrock Blue. You can get it in the for sale/swap forum and sometimes on Ebay ( I saw it last night, I swear!). But it's DC.

You should also try X or Zoom Lash. They're also really good. I have the primer as well, but I don't think you need it too much with the x, zoom, or pro longlash.


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 14, 2006)

i love those trucco colors!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 14, 2006)

i like your collection, even the non-mac stuff is great. you must love them greens!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i like your collection, even the non-mac stuff is great. you must love them greens!_

 

I do. Entirely too much. I've decided to start buying other colors


----------



## Dawn (Dec 15, 2006)

Those Ben Nye colors are so brilliant!  You have a very nice group of items so far!


----------



## pink_candy (Dec 16, 2006)

i like ur non mac collection.
u seem so into the green color?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 16, 2006)

im glad to find another girl with a passion for ben nye! haha i own the whole collection you should really try the lumier loose powders just like mac pigment i swear and only 8.99 for more product. 

like somebody else said i see you like the greens! great collection it will grow fast im shure


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 16, 2006)

oooohhhh you have my favorite Trucco shadows!  the Velvet Ice ones are the bomb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like the Ben Nye shadows?  They're so vibrant and pretty. . . but I haven't really heard much about what they're like to work with.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Dec 16, 2006)

i love how your collection covers a large range of brands. i  know you must be creative. especially with all those pigments. keep on collecting.


----------

